# [RISOLTO] 1,5GB Ram non disp benchè rilevati all'avvio

## funkoolow

salve,

ho aggiunto della ram sul mio serveraccio (che ora vanta ben 1gb + 512mb dal singolo giga iniziale) e benchè correttamente rilevata in fase di accensione (tramite i check iniziali del bootup), il quantitativo disponibile a sistema avviato resta sempre solo 1gb:

```
# free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        903836     442400     461436          0     135432     155868

-/+ buffers/cache:     151100     752736

Swap:       530140          0     530140
```

ho pensato potesse trattarsi di un problema di moduli e kernel ma stando a quanto riportato dal sempre utile check dei driver di kmuto.jp dovrebbe essere tutto in regola...

come posso procedere per provare a capire dove può essere il problema? sempre che non sia inammissibile a monte disporre banchi così selvaggiamente su un innocente gentoo (le ram sono di marche diverse)  :Smile: 

grazie a tutti!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

hai provato a fare il boot con un livecd, ad esempio sysrescuecd e a fare un 

```
cat /proc/meminfo
```

 :Question:   :Question: 

Se non viene rilevata nemmeno in quel caso comincerei a sospettare un problema della RAM o comunque di (in)compatibilità con la tua scheda madre.

----------

## xdarma

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> salve,
> 
> ho aggiunto della ram sul mio serveraccio (che ora vanta ben 1gb + 512mb dal singolo giga iniziale) e benchè correttamente rilevata in fase di accensione (tramite i check iniziali del bootup), il quantitativo disponibile a sistema avviato resta sempre solo 1gb

 

Dubbio banale: visto che è un computer "datato", non è che per caso sei a 32 bit e non hai abilitato quella famosa voce del kernel "high memory support"?

----------

## fbcyborg

Non è che è forse intendevi il PAE?

----------

## funkoolow

allora, ubuntu 10.10 da live mi vede tutta la ram correttamente:

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1543336     647388     895948          0      89864     368556

-/+ buffers/cache:     188968    1354368

Swap:       530140          0     530140

```

direi che controllo nel kernel per le opzioni che avete suggerito, nel frattempo grazie come sempre  :Smile: 

----------

## funkoolow

consigli perfetti come sempre, ho attivato l'opzione nel kernel settando "high memory support" a maggiore di 4gb e relativo supporto PAE ed ora vede tutto correttamente.

grazie a tutti, taggo risolto  :Smile: 

ps: giusto per curiosità, siccome il valore della voce "high memory support" era già settato al valore tra 1 e 4gb, è cmq normale che non mi rilevasse il giusto quantitativo? chiedo perchè settando a 4gb la voce per l'attivazione del supporto PAE (che mettendo >4gb è attivo di base) non è più visibile..

----------

## fbcyborg

Grande!

Forse non ho capito bene la domanda, ma quindi in pratica dici che se abiliti il PAE, sparisce la possibilità di selezionare "high memory support"?

Se è così, è comunque giusto che su un sistema a 32 bit per fargli vedere tutta la memoria devi abilitare il PAE.

----------

## funkoolow

no, il rapporto di dipendenza è inverso: se alla voce "high memory support" è selezionata l'opzione 4gb sparisce la voce PAE, se invece metto 64gb compare anche PAE ed è già selezionato:

http://www.sabazialug.org/highmem-01.gif

http://www.sabazialug.org/highmem-02.gif

di conseguenza, mi chiedevo come mai nel mio caso con ram a 1,5gb (e relativa voce himem settata a 4gb com'era prima) non mi fosse rilevata correttamente, pur rientrando nei limiti indipendentemente dalla voce PAE (che a 4gb non sembra essere disponibile)..

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, il PAE serve per far vedere al sistema quantità di memoria superiori a 4GB. Quindi a ragion di logica tu 1,5GB di memoria dovresti vederli anche senza il PAE. 

L'ipotesi che posso fare è che forse high memory support o non funziona bene oppure non serve a fare quello che serve a te.

Di più non ti so dire perché le mie competenze in merito sono limitate a quanto ho detto (sempre se non ho fatto considerazioni sbagliate), ed ora non ho modo di leggere la documentazione del kernel.

----------

## funkoolow

ma si, era solo una curiosità, probabilmente dipenderà da una delle mie tante misconfigurazioni  :Smile: 

la cosa più importante è che il problema sia risolto, ergo grazie anche per questo supplemento di disponibilità  :Smile: 

----------

